# What do you think of my results?



## Susuma (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm a 22 year old female who has struggled with her thyroid for some time. I say this a bit blindly as I've only had one doctor who believed me and had me on medication. When I was 16 I was diagnosed hypo from my primary due to low FT3 and FT4. Since then my symptoms have persisted and even gotten worse, yet every doctor I've gone to thinks it isn't my thyroid. Just today I had an ACTH stim test done to check my adrenal functioning that came back normal.

The symptoms I experience are:
Lower body temp (I'm usually around 96.4)

Unintentional weight gain (50lbs in 5 months)

Difficulty losing weight (my entire life)

Sensitivity to heat

Constipation (they've done colonoscopy, structurally normal. I go once a week-every two weeks)

Constant fatigue (I've been diagnosed with idiopathic hypersomnia via a MSLT)

Bruise easily

Chronic headaches

I'm mostly just wondering if I'm crazy or if anyone agrees that it might be my thyroid. I'm getting tired of trying to figure this out while wondering if I'm insane.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Uh, those are strange results. Can you clarify if you were or were not on thyroid meds at the time of the test?


----------



## fttfbass (Jan 8, 2014)

In addition to your strange thyroid results, your AM cortisol is terribly low. You may not have Addison's disease, which is what the ACTH stim test ruled out, but your adrenals are not functioning normally.

I think I have an idea of what's going on with your weird thyroid results, but need to know if you are on thyroid replacement meds and if so what med and dosage.

Have you ever had iron, ferritin, vitamin d, or vitamin b12 checked?


----------



## Susuma (Sep 19, 2017)

I haven't been on any thyroid medication for some years now. I've had vitamin d and b12 checked recently. I'm glad someone else thinks my results are a bit of a cause for concern.

vitamin D
6/20 - <12.8 (severely insufficient, treated with 50,000 units/week)
9/07 - 41 (range 30-80)

vitamin b12
6/20 - 371 (range 239-931, treated with injection once a month as precaution)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Very, very odd.

Your TSH and free t4 are screaming HYPO, while your free t3 looks borderline hyper.

I think I would ask for two things: a thyroid ultrasound and a TSI test.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Definitely an Autoimmune roller-coaster ride...................


----------



## Susuma (Sep 19, 2017)

I go for a follow up with my primary today. I will talk to him about running some additional tests including the TSI. I don't know if I'd be able to convince them to do an ultrasound considering I've had everyone's hands on my throat already, ha.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> vitamin D
> 6/20 - <12.8 (severely insufficient, treated with 50,000 units/week)
> 9/07 - 41 (range 30-80)


Are you still supplementing D? I did the 50K IU weekly for 12 weeks and stopped all D. My levels fell and then I started 5K IU daily which I still take today regardless of my sun exposure.


----------



## Susuma (Sep 19, 2017)

I finished my 50k this past weekend and I'm sure when I see my primary today he'll prescribe a lower maintenance dose. I will be sure to raise this if he doesn't mention anything.

I know the usual is 12 weeks of the 50k then 1k-5k for a while. I'm also going to ask him generally what vitamins he would recommend me starting, if any. Figure its a good preventative if nothing else.


----------



## Susuma (Sep 19, 2017)

Update: I had a very disappointing appointment with my primary.

He is putting me on 2k vitamin-d for a while and we'll recheck in a month. He's satisfied with using idiopathic hypersomnia as my only diagnosis to explain all my symptoms. I told him I felt like that wasn't it and am concerned its something else. I mentioned my other symptoms such as the headaches and he suggested I go see a neurologist. I said I'd be willing to do any kind of testing to rule out anything else and he didn't seem to want to pursue anything.

Pretty much, he thinks we're done. I don't understand how he could look at my blood work and think there is nothing wrong at all. I'm going to be looking into seeing a different doctor but I'm pretty beaten down right now... I had hoped he would see my FT4 low both times and recommend further testing or trying some medication...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I definitely don't think you want to try thyroid meds, given how high your free t3 is, but I do think further testing is warranted.

Will your insurance let you get a second opinion?


----------



## Susuma (Sep 19, 2017)

My insurance will thankfully let me see whoever I want without any referrals or anything. The problem is finding a good doctor in South Dakota! I've reached out to a new endo and will try to get an appointment scheduled tomorrow...

I read that Levothyroxine is a T4 only medication? I'm exhausted with all this information.

I just got denied coverage for Nuvigil today, so now I'm worried I won't have and relief from my fatigue for quite a while.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Levo is a t4 med but your body converts it to t3, so I'd hesitate to use it until you have additional information.


----------



## Susuma (Sep 19, 2017)

I've scheduled a second opinion for next week. I will mention that I want additional testing and if he is willing to work with me. Thanks for helping me keep hope guys. Will update once I have more.


----------

